# Was zockt ihr noch so außer WoW ?



## ciabacke (26. November 2008)

.


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Gab es dazu nicht schonmal threads? .....


----------



## Dagonzo (26. November 2008)

Falsches Forum. Was hat das mit WoW zu tun, wenn es um andere Spiele gehen soll? Und ob du nun CSS zockst oder nicht, ist mir sowas von wurscht! Aber nebenbei gleich mal Werbung machen ne?


----------



## spectrumizer (26. November 2008)

<< Hello Kitty Online!


----------



## SkinX (26. November 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Falsches Forum. Was hat das mit WoW zu tun, wenn es um andere Spiele gehen soll? Und ob du nun CSS zockst oder nicht, ist mir sowas von wurscht! Aber nebenbei gleich mal Werbung machen ne?


er fragte was die WoW spieler noch spielen also gehört es auch hier hin, weil es an die wow spieler geht


----------



## jolk (26. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> << Hello Kitty Online!



da hat bei mir die Installation fehlgeschlagen *schnüff*


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

<-------------- NICHTS WEIL ICH SEIT WOW DRAUSSEN IST NICHT MEHR vor der tür WAR!


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> <-------------- NICHTS WEIL ICH SEIT WOW DRAUSSEN IST NICHT MEHR vor der tür WAR!


ich hoffe ja das dich ein mod auch irgendwann bei buffed vor die tür setzt -.-

naja ich spiele Gothic 1-3+ addons, Dungeon Siege, CS, etc.


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hoffe ja das dich ein mod auch irgendwann bei buffed vor die tür setzt -.-
> 
> naja ich spiele Gothic 1-3+ addons, Dungeon Siege, CS, etc.


1. /sign
2. Du spielst echt Gothic 3 und das Addon. Meine fresse du musst echt nerven haben^^
Zu mir:
Alles möglich, ab nächster woche GTA IV


----------



## Haxxler (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ab nächster woche GTA IV


Jap!

Also wenn ich mal nicht WAR zocke, dann im Moment Fallout 3 und wie schon seit Jahren MoH:AA.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. November 2008)

Guckst ihr im Desktopthread was ich alles drauf hab und das spiel ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. /sign
> 2. Du spielst echt Gothic 3 und das Addon. Meine fresse du musst echt nerven haben^^
> Zu mir:
> Alles möglich, ab nächster woche GTA IV


ich versteh echt ned was ihr gegen das spiel habt (gut das ende ist scheiße im G3 normal aber das is ja immer ansichtssache naja ok es ist wirklich scheiße aber bis dahin machts spaß) und ich finde ja das Gothic 1 das beste Gothic von allen war (habs 10 mal durchgespielt nächste woche dann zum 11ten mal ich hab bis heut nur 2 Quests nicht erledigt in dem Spiel) und jetzt ernsthaft wenn ihr mal G3 ordendlich durchpatcht dann läuft das


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und jetzt ernsthaft wenn ihr mal G3 ordendlich durchpatcht dann läuft das


und von wem stammen die neusten patches? von Fans.... Alles Jowoods schuld...
Naja sieh dir mal das Addon an... auch verbuggt...
Typisch deutsch halt :/


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> und von wem stammen die neusten patches? von Fans.... Alles Jowoods schuld...
> Naja sieh dir mal das Addon an... auch verbuggt...
> Typisch deutsch halt :/



pf die Anno reihe is auch aus deutschland da meckert keiner also "Typisch deutsch halt" is FALSCH!!!!!!einseinseinsdrölf


----------



## RubenPlinius (26. November 2008)

lotro, etqw und hoffentlich bald ra3^^

abkürzungen ftw xD


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> pf die Anno reihe is auch aus deutschland da meckert keiner also "Typisch deutsch halt" is FALSCH!!!!!!einseinseinsdrölf


Gut ich drücke es anders aus:
Typisch deutsche Rollenspielprobleme (sieh dir Sacred2 an, Gothic 3, Gothic 3 Götterdämmerung etc.)


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gut ich drücke es anders aus:
> Typisch deutsche Rollenspielprobleme (sieh dir Sacred2 an, Gothic 3, Gothic 3 Götterdämmerung etc.)


sag einfach das du G3 scheiße findest udn Sacred 2 es ist nicht jedes rollenspiel schlecht das aus deutschland kommt 

Diablo 2 wurde von einer deutschen Firma entwickelt und von Blizzard aufgekauft


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sag einfach das du G3 scheiße findest udn Sacred 2 es ist nicht jedes rollenspiel schlecht das aus deutschland kommt
> 
> Diablo 2 wurde von einer deutschen Firma entwickelt und von Blizzard aufgekauft


Jop und wurde dann von Blizzard umgestaltet, vorher sollte es rundenbasiert laufen aber schau dir ruhig die letzten Jahre an...
Traurig aber wahr


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop und wurde dann von Blizzard umgestaltet, vorher sollte es rundenbasiert laufen aber schau dir ruhig die letzten Jahre an...
> Traurig aber wahr


ich glaube an die deutsche spieleindustrie die haben auch gutes auf die beine gestellt und ein gutes rollenspiel wird auch noch kommen (wenns das nicht shcon gbit und nur an mir vorrüber ging)


----------



## luXz (26. November 2008)

Css mehr eig net


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. November 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ... und ein gutes rollenspiel wird auch noch kommen (wenns das nicht shcon gbit und nur an mir vorrüber ging)



Die Nordlandtrilogie!!! Die landet immer wieder auf meiner Festplatte.


P.S. Jowood sind Ösis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und mit Gothic 3 hatte ich eigentlich recht viel Spaß, nur das Kampfbalancing war Müll.


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> P.S. Jowood sind Ösis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab gothic genau 5h gespielt danach lag es im Müll. Jowood hat es am ende versaut mit ihren Druck auf Piranha Bytes. Nun habe ich die Hoffnung auf RISEN, was hoffentlich gut wird.
Ob Spellbound den Erwartungen zurecht wird mit "Arcania -  A Gothic Tale" ist für mich recht fraglich.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (27. November 2008)

aus schrieb:
			
		

> Andere Games außer WoW...




...soll es wohl geben



...munkelt man


/vote 4 close

-.-


----------



## Divinavene (27. November 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> /vote 4 close
> 
> -.-



Lass ihn doch, wenn ihn das interessiert. 

~~~

Also ich spiele anderweitig noch 

Die Sims 2 (sowohl auf PC, Ps2 und Gameboy ^^ )
Civ IV (PC)
Naruto Ultimate 2 (PS2)
Dr. Kawashima (DS)
und seit gestern hab ich wieder den Tick Pokemon zu spielen. ^^


----------



## Urengroll (27. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> << Hello Kitty Online!




geschloßene Beta.................^^


----------



## Ishandria (27. November 2008)

F.E.A.R ~ alle Teile clear, macht aber auf LANs 'ne mordslaune^^
Warcraft3 ~ DotA ab und an und dann noch etwas öfters (seit Version 4.33)
Battlefield ~ nur auf LANs
noch diverse Offline RPGs wie Oblivion, Morrowind, Neverwinter Nights usw


----------



## picollo0071 (27. November 2008)

CoD 1 1.1
Fallout 3
Far Cry 2
Warcraft 3TFT (Tower Defense und Footmen Frenzy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Left 4 Dead


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2008)

Call of Duty
FIFA 09
Resident Evil 4
BF 2
SW Jedi Knight Jedi Academy

und noch diverse andere auf der Wii^^


----------



## Slim_shady2 (27. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> und noch diverse andere auf der Wii^^



"schauder ne wii".




Ich spiele neben bei noch,

Halo 2 + 1
Need For Speed undercovert
Css
BF2
dods
Call of Duty 4
GTA IV
TF2
Fallout 3
Far Cry 2 + 1


so das spiele ich alles.


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2008)

haben wir uns wieder angemeldet obwohl wir gebannt wurden?? hoffe mal das dieser acc von dir auch ganz schnell wieder verschwindet
und zur info i kann dich net ab sofort wieder nicht lesen(zum glück^^)


----------



## nalcarya (27. November 2008)

Wii <3

Auf selbiger Guitar Hero 3, Cooking Mama, Super Mario Galaxy, Metroid Prime 3, Zelda - Twilight Princess (aber seit ich ALLE Herzteile hab, hab ich's nicht mehr gespielt^^) und Super Smash Brothers Brawl.
Gamecube und N64 inlusive diverser Titel sind auch noch vorhanden, aber nicht mehr wirklich in Benutzung.


Playstation 2

Devil May Cry 1-3, Final Fantasy X, X-2 und XII, God of War 1 & 2, Herr der Ringe - Rückkehr des Königs und noch ein paar die (noch) weniger gespielt werden.


PC

Alles aufzuzählen würde hier den Rahmen sprengen, deswegen nur die aktuellsten bzw. meist gespielten Titel :x
TF2, CoD4, Left4Dead, AvP2, Dawn of War, Spore, Mass Effect... und eigentlich alle halbwegs bekannten Rollenspieltitel außer Gothic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (27. November 2008)

-Gears of War
-Gears of War2
-Halo3
-Soul Calibur IV
-Rainbow Six Vegas2
-WoW


----------



## Razyl (27. November 2008)

Slim_shady2 schrieb:


> "schauder ne wii".


Naja nur weil Typen wie du nicht mit der Steuerung klarkommen ist noch lange nicht schlecht.


----------



## -Therion- (27. November 2008)

Jagged Alliance 2 mit Patch 1.13

Dawn of War


----------



## Skatero (27. November 2008)

Wii:
Mario Galaxy
The legends of zelda
Dragonball budokai tenkaichi 3 (Ist aber nicht sooo gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
(Und das Beste) Super smash brothers brawl
Mario Party 8
Ssx on Tour (eigentlich Gc)
Mario Kart Wii

Pc:
WAR!
Trackmania Nations

Nintendo Ds:
Hmm fast nichts mehr.
Super Mario 64 (Immer noch nicht alle Sterne >.<)
Nix mehr.

Mfg Skatero


----------



## painschkes (27. November 2008)

_CSS (zZ. aber eigentlich nur Surfen)  / CoD5 (Joa , CoD halt) / Fallout 3 (Welches übrigends SAU GEIL ist)


Bioshock / Dead Space / Mirrors Edge und noch einige mehr ,  kommen noch dazu._


----------



## Huntermoon (28. November 2008)

-TES3: Morrowind (Grafisch zwar nichtmehr up-tp-date, aber spielerisch super!)
- WC3
-Differses anderes...


----------



## Smoke89 (28. November 2008)

ich spiel noch ab und an WC3- Dota 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sonst nichts werde aber wenns ne open Beta gibt in Guild Wars 2 reinschauen fand den 1 schon toll wurde aber leider kaputt gepatcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RAV88 (28. November 2008)

ich zocke noch Trackmania Nations und NHL 2004 zurzeit


----------



## Syane (28. November 2008)

Ganz klar Tetris ^-^


----------



## RAV88 (28. November 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Ganz klar Tetris ^-^




Tetris ist auch geil


----------



## Kleenes_freches_Dinq (30. November 2008)

Hmmm... da gibts einiges des meiste sind CSS, Anno 1503, Siedler 3, Black and White 1 & 2, Call of Duty, Half Life 2, usw. 
aber seitdem WoW is spiel ich des andere fast nie mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

crysis, dawn of war, titan quest, battle realms, warcraft 3, supreme commander und diablo 2


----------



## norgim (30. November 2008)

warrock is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (1. Dezember 2008)

spiel kein wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



außer kein wow spielen, spiel ich atm nur wc3 sc cnc red allert 3 und cnc generals


----------



## Gast20180212 (1. Dezember 2008)

Nichts, keine Zeit WoW ist schon aufwendig genug^^
Früher immer gerne Zelda.


----------



## Alpax (1. Dezember 2008)

BF2
Spore
UT3
Farcry 2
CSS
Worms Armageddon <3
ReVolt ^^

glaub des waren die wichtigsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

